# After much thought, I have concluded



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

That I have a need to go to Chicken's Anonymous. Is there such a thing???
Would anyone else care to join me there?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am right there with you! My poor husband has said NO MORE!!!!! But all I can think about is how to add some bantam silkies next year. And get more bunnies but that's another story. And a goat. He says we should just buy a farm which is a terrific idea but I said I am in over my head now -what kind of mess would I make of things if I had a whole farm lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

If we didn't have limits to the number of chickens we could have here in town, I would have one of every breed. Right now I am at my max of 12.


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

I started out with the idea of six. Hubby saw them coming and coming and said, I thought you wanted six? He has no clue that there are now 40 out there. HA! Ten are serama's and about eight are old english. Those don't count. I think 9 large fowl and the rest bantams. AND I still find a new chicken that I want almost every day.
I am selling some of them. Alot of them I just raised from babies and had extra's when I got them so some will find new homes and other farmers like them raised to egg laying age.
I still will end up with around 30 though and oh yes, five serama's in the incubator. I would cut down but I look at each little face that I like and can't part with it. I do need a real farm, but like Jen, I would probably be in more trouble then too. hehe.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh Terri, we're all nuts like you are about chickens. We share your torture and pain! Lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't worry ... it levels off after 25 or 30 years.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I just rang my local Council and we can keep up to 10 hens (yay, wonder if I should work towards getting another coop!!!) Picking up my first 4 this Sunday. Only 4 more sleeps to go.


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Don't worry ... it levels off after 25 or 30 years.


Oh wow, I am 58 hehe..........
No hope. lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh oh Terri. I'm 53. In right there with you. Hehehe.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems everything I get into I want to make bigger!!!

Started with 12 chickens and a little 6 x 4 ft coop 2-1/2 years ago. now I have 25 chickens in a 12 x 12 coop and an 8 x 8 homemade chicken tractor with 25 meat birds in it. 

5 years ago Started with 25 taps for maple syrup with a roasting pan on cement blocks in the back yard burning about 1 cord of wood. now I have 300 taps on a vacuum tubing system 12 x 18 foot sugarhouse, a 2x6 foot evaporator burning 6-10 cords of wood and I am adding on another 100 taps for 2013 and expanding the sugar house next summer. Got 3rd place for my syrup at the fair this year. 

last year I had 2 bee hives and made about 80-90 lbs of honey. This year I have 3 hives and when I am all done for the season I will be up to approx 240 lbs of honey. and next year I plan on buying a comercial honey extractor and going up to 4 hives. second year keeping bees.....Got 1st place for my honey at the fair this year. 

and then there's my garden. 7 years ago I made a nice 20 x 20 ft garden which is now 32 x 64 feet and I plan on increasing it next spring and also adding in some fruit trees!!!! 

Added in raspberries and 5 blueberry bushes....need to add more!!! 

My wife says I am nuts!!! I need help. I have been bitten by the farming bug!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, redmaples. I'm having the same stuff going on. For the green thumb bug.


----------

